# Personal Best bird.



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm home for the next two weeks with a newborn. First son. While he sleeps I get to make short strike missions to the local woods.

Head shot. 15 yards. 7/16 steel- 87 grains. .62 surgical latex 1in to 3/4 inch taper, warrior pouch. Active band length of 6.5in. Draw of 32-32.5in. 204-225 fps (depending on temp)

Soon to be smoked grouse chili.



















Thanks for looking.

Might send this one off to the taxidermist. we will see.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Congratulations, a new baby can sure keep you busy.

Nice bird btw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations on the baby and the bird .Boy is to young for chili!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Congrats nice shooting 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats on the birth of your son! Nice shooting!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Now you're going to have to show us how to light that cigar with a slingshot 
Congratulations You look like a Very Proud Papa 
And you know that you're in the best place in the world to raise your kids


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats on your son, nice shooting, bbqed bird.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey CONGRATULATIONS on the new arrival! Nice bird too.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Congratulations on having a son! I bet he is going to love and appreciate slingshots for hunting as much as his dad! And if he doesn't, well that's fine too!  Great bird as well mate bet it'll taste great. :thumbsup:


----------

